
U.S. early warning satellites helped avert casualties from Iran’s missile attack - tshannon
https://spacenews.com/u-s-early-warning-satellites-helped-avert-casualties-from-irans-missile-attack/
======
wowwhoknew
Uhh... I heard Iranian authorities called Iraqi authorities and notified them
that missiles were incoming within an hour or so.

"Iraq says Iran warned them of missile attack before it happened"

[https://nypost.com/2020/01/08/iraq-says-iran-warned-them-
of-...](https://nypost.com/2020/01/08/iraq-says-iran-warned-them-of-missile-
attack-before-it-happened/)

------
eiji
Really?

So you get early warnings and you clear half of the base but not the part were
Iraqis are stationed? I mean really? It doesn't even matter if you are lying.
Either way you are despicable.

